# DILEAS:  48th Highlanders of Canada



## c4th (10 Nov 2007)

I am thinning the Library again.

On offer:  1 x Kim Beattie's DILEAS, A History of the 48th Highlanders of Canada 1929-1956.

Hard Bound 1st (only) Edition with dust cover.  847 pages.  Very good condition.  

Interested members may PM me for a very reasonable price.


----------

